# B. Smithi sex and gravid or premolt



## whitewolf (Mar 30, 2010)

We picked this up on a total steal. We figured premolt female, but with an unknown background, opinions. I still haven't got ventral down so....
What do ya think premolt, gravid, male female?


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks female. I dont know enough to tell the difference between gravid and premolt. She is beautiful.


----------



## Reptiliatus (Mar 30, 2010)

Agreed,

Beatiful T you have there!


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 30, 2010)

Definitely looks female. It's hard to tell if she could be gravid or not, but we have a gravid B. albopilosum and her abdomen looks a lot similar to yours. It very well be premolt, too. Is she still eating?

Cass


----------



## whitewolf (Mar 30, 2010)

I just got her yesterday and she didn't kick at all when Holly toast did a pinch grab to guess at sex for me. The fact that we were able to touch ever leg makes me think premolt but that is one huge butt. My male was pretty big but I never saw his butt get that big.  Guess we wait and see what happens. I hate suspense.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 30, 2010)

Definitely a female, but I bet she is just big and headed to a molt. It's not that often that someone is going to sell a female that they took the time to mate especially with a species like smithi. And if they did they would use that info as a selling point to ask for more money. 
Anythings possible I guess, but I am placing my bet on molt.
She sure is pretty! :clap:


----------



## whitewolf (Mar 30, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Definitely a female, but I bet she is just big and headed to a molt. It's not that often that someone is going to sell a female that they took the time to mate especially with a species like smithi. And if they did they would use that info as a selling point to ask for more money.
> Anythings possible I guess, but I am placing my bet on molt.
> She sure is pretty! :clap:


Thanks Ryan. Yeah it is possible she is wild caught since we got her from the LPS (not a rescue case) but I just don't see the dealer they use letting this go for 35. Not with the prices on slings. Hints why I rarely buy anything from them and they don't offer them too often. Usually it's 45 with my discount for a 1/4", which means I only pay what they pay.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 31, 2010)

whitewolf said:


> Thanks Ryan. Yeah it is possible she is wild caught since we got her from the LPS (not a rescue case)


It is near impossible for her to be wild caught. It is illegal to collect smithi from the wild, and even more illegal to ship them into the US.
That is not to say it can't ever happen, but the odds are stacked against it being WC.


----------



## whitewolf (Mar 31, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> It is near impossible for her to be wild caught. It is illegal to collect smithi from the wild, and even more illegal to ship them into the US.
> That is not to say it can't ever happen, but the odds are stacked against it being WC.


:wall: Ohh yeah Duhh, I completely forgot that Mexico doesn't allow collection of natives. Yeah I don't see him breeding it and letting it go. The guy is a total jerk to deal with last time I asked them to order from him. Totally rude and a know it all that doesn't know scientific names at all. He got totally snotty with them while they were trying to make an order.


----------



## LadySharon (Mar 31, 2010)

Could it be possible someone mated her last year - didn't get a sack then do to the economy  dumped her?   There have been a few spiders dropped off at the local store here from people who either don't want them or can't take care of them anymore.


----------



## Travis K (Mar 31, 2010)

LadySharon said:


> Could it be possible someone mated her last year - didn't get a sack then do to the economy  dumped her?   There have been a few spiders dropped off at the local store here from people who either don't want them or can't take care of them anymore.


not likely, the time is that which would pretty much mean you wouldn't get a pregnant female by mistake/luck.

as to sex, it's female...


----------



## whitewolf (May 18, 2010)

lost this post. Thank you Travis that really helped I can kinda see what he meant now.


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Long wait, not as long as most but felt like forever.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 9, 2010)

Awesome lady! Look for a male because she is primed and ready to go! I had the most success breeding these in the fall/winter and they produced in early spring.


----------



## JuiceboxBiotch (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought an H. Gigas at a store here in Las Vegas that produced an eggsack the next day!  She ended up eating the eggs at some point a couple nights later but still... I doubt THAT T was wild collected, so you never know.


----------



## Fran (Sep 9, 2010)

*150 for her *


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Awesome lady! Look for a male because she is primed and ready to go! I had the most success breeding these in the fall/winter and they produced in early spring.


This is so my luck. Had a male that went out awhile back that went out on loan and no one got anything. Figures with my luck I pick up a female after he expires. Now to find her a male. Yey this is going to be soo easy.  NOT! What is this female streak I am on lately. :wall:


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 9, 2010)

Fran said:


> *150 for her *


 I might take you up on that.


----------

